# Got my custom bicycle license plate. SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET



## Sped Man (Jun 28, 2013)

I would like to thank Freqman1 for recommending this guy to me. The guy makes bicycle license plates out of aluminum and they are embossed. The ebay address is http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=360513324201. Did I mention they are affordable! Under $7 for a custom plate. 

Here is just one of several I will be ordering soon:


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Cool--gives that Monark a personal touch! I'm alos going to get more made. You can get any state and up to eight letters. The only downside is that they only come blue/white or blue/yellow depending on state but that can be fixed! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 28, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool--gives that Monark a personal touch! I'm alos going to get more made. You can get any state and up to eight letters. The only downside is that they only come blue/white or blue/yellow depending on state but that can be fixed! V/r Shawn




The color choice is a downer but the upside is he can do custom plates as long as it is only 8 letters. Once again thanks Freqman1 for your help in the matter. I will be ordering at least 7 more next week. I wish he offered license plate holders too. I need at least 12.  I found one this time but finding another is a pain!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump bump bump bump her up!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 3, 2013)

bump bump bump bump. Just a reminder. If you are looking for a custom bicycle license plate in  aluminum and embossed this is your man.


----------



## bike_lane (Jul 5, 2013)

Too bad he doesn't make ones for Canada!


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 5, 2013)

That's cool!  Wish I could do the same but my screen name is 9 characters. Oh well.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 8, 2013)

I picked up a few more for my other bikes. I got them within a week.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 28, 2013)

Just had to bump it up again. This guy is great to deal with. For those who are looking for a custom touch to their vintage bike this is it.


----------

